# Upland Coat



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Going to So. Dakota 1st week in Dec. to chase pheasant. Looking for an upland coat, any recomenations?

Thanks,
Kenny b.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Filson. Also, LLBean makes a good upland coat that is cheaper than the Filson


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Good wool socks and comfortable light weight boots are the 3rd most important thing. #1: dog, #2: shotgun.

I like a Carhart "Blanket Coat" and a mesh vest. More versatile: warm days: just the vest, cool days: coat, shirt & vest, cold days: coat, long underwear top, wool sweater, vest.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Carhartt174-Duck-Detroit-Jacket-150-Tall/724165.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3DCarhart%2BCoat%26x%3D0%26y%3D0&Ntt=Carhart+Coat

I have a Columbia upland coat that is nice if it's cold, but it's heavier than the Carhart, and being non-breathable, only good if it's cold or cool and windy. I only wear it if it's 10 degrees or less. (It has more room under it for layers. My Carhart fits snug.)

Chaps are a good idea, too. I like Boatman's:

http://www.billboatmancoinc.com/

First week of Dec could be anywhere from cool to cold (possible to have a warm afternoon, but not so likely). Get some light long underwear bottoms. (Maybe some mediums, just in case.) Don't forget a warm hat and gloves. (My cold weather hat covers the back of my neck (I think it's a "yazoo" hat by Columbia.) Stocking cap will do.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Check out the McAlister Coats. McAlister has the orange field coat on sale for $115.00. The jacket by itself is warm in mild weather and then with a liner it's great for colder weather. Built in game bag and internal suspenders so you can peel the jacket off and wear like a back pack if it gets too hot.


----------



## to the point (Nov 29, 2008)

Columbia makes one with zip off sleeves works real well. Start out in the morning as a coat zip out sleeves in the afternoon hunt in a vest.


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

I have had the cabela's 8 in 1 Upland coat for over 6 years. It is versatile and works well. Best is it is in the Bargin cave right now only $60-$75, normally about $115. I just bought my wife and sons their own. See it at the following link.http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clot...d-coats/_/N-1101007/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104028480


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for that link.. I have an old duck canvas small game jacket thats finally starting to fall apart and I needed a new coat!.


----------



## Matt R (Jun 20, 2009)

Check out the McAllister coats. I did lots of looking and ended up getting this one. It is great and I would not trade it for my dad's Filson. Much better designed in my opinion. Most comfortable upland coat I've ever owned.

http://store.mcalisterclothing.org/...M&Product_Code=MC-108&Category_Code=FIELDWEAR


----------

